# Erreur de Partition avec boot camp



## Azyok (29 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir excusez moi de vous déranger, j'ai un soucis en voulant installer windows 10 via Boot Camp sur iMac. Un message survient lorsque je lance le processus : Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné "Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur". si vous avez la solution n'hésitez pas a me répondre merci d'avance. j ai un iMac 2017 sous macOS Catalina


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir *Azyok*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Azyok (29 Octobre 2019)

Voila c'est ce que j'obtiens :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.7 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.9 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.7 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk4
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie le *Conteneur apfs* et ses 5 volumes

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Azyok (30 Octobre 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 2 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-30-021906.local)
Checking snapshot 2 of 2 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-30-031702.local)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 2 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-30-021906.local)
Checking snapshot 2 of 2 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-10-30-031702.local)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x40000013739ce -> 0xc0d0c6, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000019e83b51 -> 0xbfd423, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400001a3c41b5 -> 0x14e44c9, 1, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x400001a41c630 -> 0x14e3042, 1, C) is not completely referenced
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

Tu as *2* *snapshots* : instantanés de volume rétenteurs d'espace disque occupé.

+ une erreur du *spaceman* (*space*_*man*ager : gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs).​
Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-10-30-021906
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2019-10-30-031702
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide. Pas besoin pour le 2è *sudo* dans les *5'* qui suivent.
les commandes suppriment les *snapshots*

Poste le retour si tu en obtiens un.


----------



## Azyok (30 Octobre 2019)

```
Deleted local snapshot '2019-10-30-021906'
Deleted local snapshot '2019-10-30-031702'
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

Les 2 *snapshots* ont bien été supprimés. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 1950g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *1950 Go* > et crée une partition d'environ    avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* de format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande : s'il y a blocage > sa raison en sera mentionnée.


----------



## Azyok (30 Octobre 2019)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 171 207 389 184 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 828 981 788 672 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 696 713 408 512 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 424542, actual 422769306)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 44423, actual 2647099)
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x11dd5+10) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x11e55+53) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x120ec+91) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x12208+31) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x124a1+28) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x12749+9) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x12ab3+23) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x12fcb+19) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x13494+12) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x135c0+29) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1380c+258) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x13910+1002) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x13d9e+120) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x13e56+605) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x14273+639) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x14562+627) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x147e8+661) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x14a7f+244) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x14c44+51) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x14dda+26) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x14e04+1885) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x15663+157) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x15764+717) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x15ad3+623) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x15ed8+693) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x16195+678) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x16440+187) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1653a+103) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x16619+109) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1669c+1290) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x16ba8+742) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x16e9c+658) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x17306+656) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1760a+813) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x17950+434) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x17b50+192) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x17c51+647) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x17f87+121) bitmap address (0x6c92)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x18000+606) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1829f+92) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1830b+221) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1862d+647) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x188b6+92) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x189c8+680) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x18eb8+775) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x191d7+618) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x1947c+728) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x19759+258) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x198ca+239) bitmap address (0x97f7)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x199f7+145) bitmap address (0x97f7)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 2 000 189 177 856 to 1 828 981 788 672 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  1.7 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 85.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

Une erreur massive affecte le système de fichiers *apfs* (générateur du *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive et de ses volumes). Irréparable.

- la seule solution pour toi est de cloner (via la démo gratuite un mois de Carbon Copy Cloner) le volume *Macintosh HD* => dans un volume d'un DDE USB de *2 To* en format *apfs*. CCC créera aussi sur la destination un volume de données compagnon et y clonera le contenu de *Macintosh HD - Données*.​
Démarré sur le clone > tu pourras supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive interne  > puis cloner à rebours le clone => vers les volumes internes.


----------



## Azyok (30 Octobre 2019)

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir aidé jusque la je vais essayer de faire ce que tu m'as dis, mais j'ai une question, est ce que le clonage peut endommager le disque dur Macintosh HD ou il n'y a aucun risque ?
Le jour avant de vous demander de l'aide j'avais réussis a installer windows 10 avec Boot Camp sur ce mac, tout s'était bien passé, j'avais pu installer des logiciels etc, mais lorsque j'ai éteins mon ordinateur et que je l'ai rallumer, a chaque fois que windows démarrai il repartait sur Mac OS X. j'ai donc voulu démonter la partition windows avec Boot Camp et recommencer une nouvelle partition windows avec boot camp et le message que je vous ai montré au tout début s'est manifester. c'est très bizarre.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

Aucun problème : un clonage de fichiers comme le fait Carbon Copy Cloner ne modifie pas les volumes sources. Il agit encore moins sur les disques supports.

- si tu as besoin d'aide (pour le paramétrage du DDE de destination et/ou la suppression/recréation du Fusion Drive une fois démarré sur le clone) => tu n'as qu'à demander ici.​


----------



## Azyok (30 Octobre 2019)

d'accord je comprends mieux. Merci beaucoup, si je n'y arrive pas par moi même je viendrai demander ici.
est ce que vous avez lu ce que j'ai rajouté dans le message précédent ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Octobre 2019)

Je viens de lire ton édition du message -->

- on va dire que l'erreur dans l'*apfs *a eu un "déclencheur" > qui a été l'intervention de l'Assistant BootCamp. Un *apfs* en bon état supporte parfaitement les partitionnements / départitionnements. Ça n'a pas été le cas chez toi.​


----------



## Azyok (30 Octobre 2019)

la base du problème vient donc de l’apfs D’accord merci


----------

